# Hovis lower carb bread



## Grannylorraine (Apr 22, 2018)

I decided to try this bread this weekend. At £1 for 11 slices of the seeded bread it is quite expensive. However I was pleased with the results. Yesterday I had two slices toasted with butter my bg went down from 7.8 pre breakfast to 6 post breakfast. Thinking this must be a mistake I had two slices toasted with peanut butter, pre breakfast 6.3 post breakfast 6.1. So really pleased with this. But still at the price I will keep it for weekends only and will continue to test as I am still shocked by the results in case they are just a fluke.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 22, 2018)

Not bad but I only buy the small Burgen, which is only 80 p.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 22, 2018)

grovesy said:


> Not bad but I only buy the small Burgen, which is only 80 p.


Still prefer to make my own in a breadmaker using granary flour


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 22, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Still prefer to make my own in a breadmaker using granary flour


I only make my own now thanks to @Marsbartoastie with no wheat flour at all & it's stunning!


----------



## Edgar (Apr 22, 2018)

Is that in a breadmaker?  What flour do you use?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 22, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Is that in a breadmaker?  What flour 1do you use?


Well I can no longer tolerate Granary bread, and had to reduce the Burgen down to 1 slice at breakfast and one at lunch, in the last few weeks.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 22, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Is that in a breadmaker?  What flour do you use?


No, just use a mixer with a dough hook.  Here are the 2 recipes.  I would imagine it would work in a breadmaker.

Bread No 1 - really tasty, good crust and nice texture

1/2 cup Oat flour
1/2 cup Almond flour
1/2 cup Ground Linseeds
1 cup Vital wheat gluten
1/2 tsp sugar (I used icing sugar to make it more available to the yeast)
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 sachet 'easy bake' type yeast 
3 tbsp Olive oil
1 1/4 cups blood warm water

Method
Put all dry ingredients in the mixer, make a well and add oil/water. Mix using dough hook for about 5 minutes until a bit stretchy.  Alternatively, knead by hand.
Put in loaf tin or shape into rolls. Cover with damp cloth and leave somewhere warmish to rise (a couple of hours).
Bake at 230 for 15 minutes, reduce temp to 190 and bake for another 20 minutes.

12 slices work out at c140 cals a slice and 5.5g carbs

Bread No 2 - These look a bit rustic, but they taste bloody great.  Far better than LIDL protein rolls IMHO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1 cup vital wheat gluten
1/4 cup Oat flour
3/4 cup Soy flour
1/4 cup Ground linseed
1/4 cup Wheat bran
1/2 tsp sugar (once again I used icing sugar)
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 Sachet 'easy bake' type yeast
3 tblsp Olive oil
1 1/4 cups blood temp water

Make as No 1. Form into six rolls. Just before putting in the oven brush with water and sprinkle with seeds. Bake at 190 for 35 minutes.

220 cals and 9.5 carbs per roll

Courtesy of @Marsbartoastie.


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 22, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I decided to try this bread this weekend. At £1 for 11 slices of the seeded bread it is quite expensive. However I was pleased with the results. Yesterday I had two slices toasted with butter my bg went down from 7.8 pre breakfast to 6 post breakfast. Thinking this must be a mistake I had two slices toasted with peanut butter, pre breakfast 6.3 post breakfast 6.1. So really pleased with this. But still at the price I will keep it for weekends only and will continue to test as I am still shocked by the results in case they are just a fluke.


I really like the seeded version of this as a change from Burgen, but for the last two weeks or so can't find it anywhere! We've tried all our local supermarkets but it has gone AWOL. I'm quite annoyed as this seems to happen every time I shop for something suitable - Burgen went MIA for ages once, and now Hovis has done the same...

...and before anyone asks, I am a pretty hopeless cook and have never in my life tried to make bread. Or cakes....


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 22, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> I really like the seeded version of this as a change from Burgen, but for the last two weeks or so can't find it anywhere! We've tried all our local supermarkets but it has gone AWOL. I'm quite annoyed as this seems to happen every time I shop for something suitable - Burgen went MIA for ages once, and now Hovis has done the same...
> 
> ...and before anyone asks, I am a pretty hopeless cook and have never in my life tried to make bread. Or cakes....


My local Tesco are like that might get a couple of loaves and freeze. I might try the recipes above to make my own bread, need to get all the ingredients first


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 22, 2018)

I like this bread too


----------

